# EGD for STOMAL STENOSIS



## SS62 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can anyone help me find a diagnosis code for "stomal stenosis"  I cant seem to find one. Thanks...


----------



## Jamesmmm (Dec 25, 2010)

stomal might refer to 'mouth' or 'opening' and stenosis refers to 'narrowing'...it might have to do with some kind of problem inserting the tube?


----------



## elenax (Dec 27, 2010)

It's sounds to me like there was a complication...without seeing the ope report...try the 569.xx series like 569.62...


----------



## CVelez (Dec 27, 2010)

Try stricture - stoma following esophagostomy  530.87 or gastrostomy 537.89.   


Charla


----------



## mloftus (Aug 25, 2014)

*Stenosis of ostomy*

The correct code would be 569.62


----------

